# Nylon Driving Harnesses?



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

The problem I mostly see with nylon harness is they aren't well fitted to the size horse they are made for. Often critical straps are either way too short, can't add any more holes or they honestly look like they might fit a camel. I would be looking for something in the Haflinger or small horse size.

Are you Cheyenne as in WY? You just missed the light driving sale in Denver this past weekend. Our next one is the first Fri-Sat in October.


----------



## CheyenneCowgirl (Jul 16, 2014)

My Budget is around $200 for a harness can I find leather ones for that price? Used and well cared for is ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyenneCowgirl (Jul 16, 2014)

my pony's name is Cheyenne I'm in CA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

CA's a big state. Turlock has the largest driving auction I know of in CA. I have great luck with finding deals at auction. $200 can easily buy a leather team set that just needs a good cleaning. FB is probably the best place to find something local and you might find someone to help you as well.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Have you got driving experience? If not, it certainly doesn't hurt to get some, and spend a while ground driving. My barn owner taught me to drive their Saddlebred mare before I got my Haflinger. Took me a while to get his harness from the time I bought him (almost 4 years), but he'd already had training as a carriage horse. I spent 3 months ground driving him, which was more for my sake than his, before we hooked to the cart.

As far as nylon harnesses go, I don't think there's a lot of good ones out there. The ones I've seen on horse.com and stuff look cheap and poorly put together, and they're just a felt pad with no real tree on the saddle. No bueno! That said, before I got my Comfy Fit betathane harness, I drove in a Liberty harness from Amber Hillside in Canada. It cost me around $200, with shipping, and I think as far as basic starter harnesses go, it's way better than the Tough 1 harness or anything of the same ilk. There's a real tree to the saddle, and it's well made by a real harness shop in the same way their leather harnesses are made. After I placed my order, I was asked for my horse's measurements so they could mix and match if they had to, and it fits my 14.1 hand Haflinger pretty well. Nylon does need to be kept fairly clean, but it's just a matter of scrubbing it, and letting it dry in the sun, and the harness itself is vinyl-lined on the breastcollar, neck strap, saddle and breeching so those parts that touch the horse can be wiped off more often.

Amber Hillside Horse Harness - Formerly Rons Horse Harness - Liberty Harness

It's a decent harness, in my opinion, especially when one's just starting out. I'm not fond of leather harnesses because it's so dusty out here that I just like being able to wipe my harnesses off without having to do a lot of work keeping them clean. And it takes a lot to keep leather clean, which is why I got the Comfy Fit after I knew I was going to be a lot more serious about driving, but the Liberty nylon harness was what got me started, and I still keep it as my spare harness (as well as the one my mare is being ground driven in)


----------



## CheyenneCowgirl (Jul 16, 2014)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> CA's a big state. Turlock has the largest driving auction I know of in CA. I have great luck with finding deals at auction. $200 can easily buy a leather team set that just needs a good cleaning. FB is probably the best place to find something local and you might find someone to help you as well.


How can I find info on the auction? 

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyenneCowgirl (Jul 16, 2014)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Have you got driving experience? If not, it certainly doesn't hurt to get some, and spend a while ground driving. My barn owner taught me to drive their Saddlebred mare before I got my Haflinger. Took me a while to get his harness from the time I bought him (almost 4 years), but he'd already had training as a carriage horse. I spent 3 months ground driving him, which was more for my sake than his, before we hooked to the cart.
> As far as nylon harnesses go, I don't think there's a lot of good ones out there. The ones I've seen on horse.com and stuff look cheap and poorly put together, and they're just a felt pad with no real tree on the saddle. No bueno! That said, before I got my Comfy Fit betathane harness, I drove in a Liberty harness from Amber Hillside in Canada. It cost me around $200, with shipping, and I think as far as basic starter harnesses go, it's way better than the Tough 1 harness or anything of the same ilk. There's a real tree to the saddle, and it's well made by a real harness shop in the same way their leather harnesses are made. After I placed my order, I was asked for my horse's measurements so they could mix and match if they had to, and it fits my 14.1 hand Haflinger pretty well. Nylon does need to be kept fairly clean, but it's just a matter of scrubbing it, and letting it dry in the sun, and the harness itself is vinyl-lined on the breastcollar, neck strap, saddle and breeching so those parts that touch the horse can be wiped off more often.
> 
> Amber Hillside Horse Harness - Formerly Rons Horse Harness - Liberty Harness
> ...


Thanks for the info! I plan on ground driving for a while I worked on a ranch and have a very small amount of experience. My mare was just bred as well so no more barrels for her, too much stress. so I figured we would take it easy and it will be good for her to get some exercise. I found some leather harnesses on eBay. I'm out of town so I can't wait to get home to measure her. I'm willing to take the time to care for the leather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I'd be very very careful with harnesses off eBay. Same deal with saddles, the lower the cost, the more likely the leather will be inferior quality.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Tulare. oops. Sales Schedule

Definitely stay away from the sets on eBay. They might sound like a nice new set but most of them (if under $500) are going to be a POS. If it's used that another deal and might be worth a look.


----------



## CheyenneCowgirl (Jul 16, 2014)

Any other places online maybe for decent harnesses around $200?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyenneCowgirl (Jul 16, 2014)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121384657245?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE what about this one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

It says no returns accepted. I think if you go used, it's really a good idea to look at it first hand rather than take a chance. I had a second hand leather harness and part of the breastcollar strap where it attaches to the neck strap broke without even being on a horse. So it pays to be careful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Forgot to ask...

What part of CA? Northern, central or SoCal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyenneCowgirl (Jul 16, 2014)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Forgot to ask...
> 
> What part of CA? Northern, central or SoCal?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Northern
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Hmmm. Trying to think of anything that might be in your area. I know Carriage Driving Essentials is in Mariposa, but that might be too far south. Top of the Line Farm is in Redding, Holly Singleton has Haflingers she drives, but probably has contacts for harness makers.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Not a fan of nylon. It is not consistent in size, stretches, shrinks, gets stiff, rubs some horses raw, fades, gets rough, then breaks. By the time you buy a harness, then replace the pieces that don't fit or did not come with the harness, you could have saved up and bought a good complete harness. 

A decent Amish biothane buggy harness can be had around here for less than $400. I bought one, and use it all the time with no wear and tear. I imagine I could get a used one for $250.

You also need to figure out what kind of carriage you will have, because that will impact what type of harness you need. The trace connections and tugs come in various styles, depending on your carriage.

Good Luck!

Nancy


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

Adding holes to a nylon harness is done with a nail, pliers and a lighter. Heat up the nail and melt yourself a hole.


----------

